# Pokémart Deluxe



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to Pok?mart Deluxe. You can buy a lot of different stuff for your Pok?mon game (GEN IV and GEN V). If you want to buy something you need to use your TBT bells.

Items in stock:
Nuggets - 500 TBTb
Relic crown 3.000 TBTb
Relic stuff - Different at all items
All the plates 100 TBTb each

Full restore 300 
Max Potion 250
Hyper Potion 120
Super Potion 70
Potion 30
Revive 150
Status heals 50
Repel 35
Super Repel 50
Max Repel 70

Pok? ball 20
Great ball 60
Ultra ball 120
Master ball 1000
All other balls 250

Griseous orb 100
Palkia orb 100
Dialga orb 100

Other random items will talk about the price
Evolution stones 300 each
Evolution items 350 each
Rare candies 500 each

Rare Pokemon in stock:
Zorua xInfinite 250 each
Mew xInfinite 200 each
Legendary beasts x15 or something 300 each
Celebi xInfinite 250 each
Draco meteor Jirachi x1 250 each Reserved for Pachireecko
Any other legendaries will discuss the price

Form 

Item or Pokemon?:
Friend code:
Which:
Amount of each Pokemon or item:
Amount you owe me:

FAQ:
Why do you sell items like the nuggets?
So people can get in-game money.

How did you get that many Mews?
I cloned them in Pokemon Emerald (legal).

How did you get so many zoruas?
I breed them.

May come later:
Snarl Zoruas


ANNOUNCEMENT: 
If you give me a good dragon type Pokemon (not legendaries) you get 50 TBTb off
If you give me the pikachu colored pichu or spikey eared pichu you get 50 TBTb off
If you give me any shinies you get 100 TBTb off

My Friend code:
1076 9974 6899
My game name:
Andreas

You need to give me the TBT bells first.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

reserved


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Item or Pokemon?: Pokemon
Friend code: In my profile
Which: Mew. Jirachi, Celebi
Amount of each Pokemon or item: 3 Pokemon
Amount you owe me: 850 Bells

I have a question: If you have infinity Mew, then why are they so expensive?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, I'll make them cheaper.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Added you.

Get in the Wi-Fi room.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Just need to find them. 
Do you want an unused celebi?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there any price differences?

If not, then I'll take any.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

No price difference, but you get an unused one.

Just need to migrate them.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Sure.

Do you have any shinies you don't want?

Do you have a Weezing?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

No, could you send me the bells now?
And who will host?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Just go in the Wi-Fi room, we'll figure it out.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

I am there.

Exited and checked you friend code. Now I'm there again. Sure you have entered my friend code right? Also my in-game name is Andreas


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

any tms like psychic and ice beam? if they can hold it?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Item or Pokemon?KMN
Friend code:1592-4766-2604
Which:Mew
Amount of each Pokemon or item:1 PKMN
Amount I owe you:200 bells


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

@ PIKAPI 
Added you, can trade now if you add me, give me the bells and go to the wifi club.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to keep you waiting, I'm there.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

PIKA, when I'm done trading with Nook I will migrate some more mews

Chickens are slow


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Wanna battle after you trade with Pika?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Pika, if you just wait a little bit while I trade with Nook.


Nook you are slow and not responding..


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Hurry,stop preventing me from doing stuff...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pika, if you just wait a little bit while I trade with Nook.
> 
> 
> Nook you are slow and not responding..


 
I'm contacting you, but you're busy.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Hurry,stop preventing me from doing stuff...


 
Nook ordered first and will be first to get the pokemons. Might take a while so if you got other stuff to do I while trade later.

Might do Pika first.. If you don't stop disappearing :S


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

are tms holdable with the pokemon, if so reply!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

FFFFFFUUUUUU-

My wi-fi died for a a sec.

Sorry.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> are tms holdable with the pokemon, if so reply!


 Not in Black and White, but I may offer you a pokemon that learned that move.

@Nook I will try to host a trade.


Pika, stop.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Not in Black and White, but I may offer you a pokemon that learned that move.
> 
> @Nook I will try to host a trade.
> 
> ...


 
oh nevermind then.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Hurry
Nook is Taking forever...


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Hurry
> Nook is Taking forever...


 
Told you that Nook will be first unless you aren't online at same time and you are the only one.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

I am impatient hate waiting...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Told you that Nook will be first unless you aren't online at same time and you are the only one.


 
STOP IT

You keep disconnecting, and whenever I talk with you it ends.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> STOP IT
> 
> You keep disconnecting, and whenever I talk with you it ends.



You to. And Pika keeps connecting with me -.-
Could you invite to a trade?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> You to. And Pika keeps connecting with me -.-
> Could you invite to a trade?


 
So that was the cause.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

....


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Nook, talk to me now


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Resets DSI!


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Got to eat now so will trade later


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Let's trade later, when you're ready.

I'll let Pika go first.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you online?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, but will not post here much.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

shouldn't this be on TBT Marketplace since it includes buying and selling = i see also why you put it on Gamers Lounge, just a matter of thought..


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Could you go to wifi room?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

I am in the wifi room right now.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

Going to room...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

After you trade with this guy, trade with me.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Just have to migrate some Mews.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Item or Pokemon?:Item 
Friend code: in sig
Which: Light Ball
Amount of each Pokemon or item:1
Amount you owe me:??? tell me ??


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Over 9000, I will check if I have one.

Im in the wi-fi room right now.


----------



## easpa (Apr 9, 2011)

Item or Pokemon?: Pokemon.
Friend code: 4684 7656 5534.
Which: Jirachi and Celebi.
Amount of each Pokemon or item: One.
Amount you owe me: 650 Bells.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Trade now?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Over 9000, I will check if I have one.
> 
> Im in the wi-fi room right now.


 
just tell me if you have one, if so reserve it till tomorrow.
my fc is in my sig and how many bells?


----------



## easpa (Apr 9, 2011)

Could we trade some other time?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

It's okay pachireecko and over 9000 you can have it for 100 TBT bells.
Also I will clone my last Celebis in GEN IV legally to be able to trade more.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Now trade?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok. Also the Celebi will not be able to meet Zorua, but I may give you 50 TBT bells off at one.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

Remember, I may give you any of my mons for yours, I have paid.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

@FillFall, i'm paying you now, i can go online tomorrow at let's say 3:00pm British Time? just reply on here if that's ok and i'll just trade a simple pokemon for ur simple pokemon with the light ball.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

May it be a little bit earlier?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 9, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> May it be a little bit earlier?


 
Yeah, erm 1:00 or 2:00 ?


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

You give me free Celebi?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

I will see if I can, over 9000


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I will see if I can, over 9000


 
And you forget me?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry. Can we talk in the IRC or in pms about this, Jake?


----------



## easpa (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> It's okay pachireecko and over 9000 you can have it for 100 TBT bells.
> Also I will clone my last Celebis in GEN IV legally to be able to trade more.


 
Thank you! Just PM me when you're ready.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Sorry. Can we talk in the IRC or in pms about this, Jake?


 
NO!!! I WANNA TALK ABOUT IT HERE GOD DAMN IT!! THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT!!!


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> NO!!! I WANNA TALK ABOUT IT HERE GOD DAMN IT!! THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT!!!


 Okay.. then we talk here. No need to be mad.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

That was sarcasm. I feel bad now -_-

I bought you a cake to apologize.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 10, 2011)

@FillFall
....
.............
......................          now?


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Sent PM.


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the Event Celebi and Mew! D had fun trading. xD


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 10, 2011)

the jirachi plz
124881054448


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Celebi? You ignore my PM's -_-


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

got a light ball yet Fill?


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

You don't need to spam. You can do so in a PM...

*You are impossible, you don't have to bump so often. I read what you write, but we have some issues. Instead of bumping every day, you can read what we post and then if you have a brain you will understand.*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You don't need to spam. You can do so in a PM...
> 
> *You are impossible, you don't have to bump so often. I read what you write, but we have some issues. Instead of bumping every day, you can read what we post and then if you have a brain you will understand.*


 
U mad? > w>

anyway. If you guys stumble on a Shiny Zoura I get first dibs
and are these EVENT Celebis? (So for Zoura) if so I'll just take one of them, but I'll need you to hang onto it for awhile (quite awhile) untill my Wifi is back up or I go to my aunts.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> U mad? > w>
> 
> anyway. If you guys stumble on a Shiny Zoura I get first dibs
> and are these EVENT Celebis? (So for Zoura) if so I'll just take one of them, but I'll need you to hang onto it for awhile (quite awhile) untill my Wifi is back up or I go to my aunts.


 
If he was mad, he would've used at least one exclamation mark.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> If he was mad, he would've used at least one exclamation mark.


 
Eshayss ^^ 

Still waiting for Celebi, next time Andy is online. He's gettin' hate mail.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> If he was mad, he would've used at least one exclamation mark.


 
Or he would've typed a *****fit rant in large bolded lettering.

Oh wai-


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Or he would've typed a *****fit rant in large bolded lettering.
> 
> Oh wai-


 
Or, he was trying to get the other guy to either get mad or learn from his errors, without getting mad himself.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

uallmad?

Jake, I haven't answered your pms because I'm trying to find a good time to trade. 

Also I will be gone in one week. Leaving in like 6 hours.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> uallmad?
> 
> Jake, I haven't answered your pms because I'm trying to find a good time to trade.
> 
> Also I will be gone in one week. Leaving in like 6 hours.



No!!!

And also I wasn't ranting or anything...   http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Card-Store.&p=1183281&viewfull=1#post1183281

If you read that, that will explain it all


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Or, he was trying to get the other guy to either get mad or learn from his errors, without getting mad himself.


 
He clearly did get mad.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> He clearly did get mad.


 
Imagining him say that in a smart alecky voice.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Imagining him say that in a smart alecky voice.


 
Wouldn't work, still sounds ragey to me, but like someone trying badly to cover it up.

Anyway. 

ARE theese event Celebis for the Zoura event? And if you get your hands on a Shiny Zoura I would love it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No!!!
> 
> And also I wasn't ranting or anything...   http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Card-Store.&p=1183281&viewfull=1#post1183281
> 
> If you read that, that will explain it all


 
If you read this post you would realize I was just mocking Andy >> /derp.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> If you read this post you would realize I was just mocking Andy >> /derp.


 
And that proves it.

Fillfall originally said that.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

I posted that ages ago and Aeri just ignored it >>


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I posted that ages ago and Aeri just ignored it >>


 
Either ignored it or magically did not see it on accident.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Eshays.

I might be able to get you Snarl Zorua's. Not making any promises though.

Yeah - I can give you Snarl Zorua's, don't bother paying me. I'll do it for free. They're all Japanese at the moment, but I'll trade them over to my English game so I can breed them there so they wont be Asian lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT:
> If you give me the pikachu colored pichu or spikey eared pichu you get 50 TBTb off



I've got a Pikachu colored Pichu - don't give me discounts and Spiky-Ear Pichu can't be traded over to any game.

Also I'll give you a Snarl Zorua breeding pair, yeah? I have a hole box full of Snarl Zorua's... got bored >>


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry for bump (FillFall ain't replying) Fill maybe you can listen here? anyway, do you have a light ball on D/P/PT/HG/SS ? if so tell me


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

He's been away and has been at school.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> He's been away and has been at school.


 
thanks..


----------

